# Industry Exemption Approval



## Clydeman (Feb 10, 2011)

I am happy today. I went to the Oregon board meeting (which meets every two months). They approved me to take the test by industry exemption (I only have one PE reference that had their PE when I worked under him).

I was worried that I might end up getting delayed 6 months since the deadline to sign up with NCEES is February 18th.

One of the board members even commented that they wished more MEs would get their PE so people would not need to apply as industry exempt.


----------



## mke_sjel (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats! I wish Wisconsin had a industry exeption like that. It took me a extra 3 years to get enough work experince with PEs to get there reference.


----------



## GregH (Mar 2, 2011)

That's great! Finding some PE's to work under can be difficult at times. For anyone else who is having the same difficulty, don't forget any consulting firms that might be working with your business. It would have to be a longterm project you're working on with the consulting firm, but if that firm had any PE's you worked with they might be a good source of recommendations. As long as the PE's have worked with you and are aware of the quality of your work and ethics, they should be willing to write you a recommendation letter.


----------

